# ***Friday Pics***



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

I guess i'll kick it off this week. Here are our pumpkins for this year:


----------



## Gluconda (Aug 25, 2005)

Introducing the new Mrs. Tran!


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Monday Monday Monday, Had to go back Thursday

Jo Jo turned 5 and her Halloween costume


----------



## yakfisher (Jul 23, 2005)

1. One of many lake georgetown trophy bass camping last weekend
2. Pretty orb weaver
3. Happy campers at redeemer lutherans annual camp out


----------



## Fish Specialist (Aug 20, 2012)

Offshore stuff this week!!!

















A seatrout piece currently underway...









Wahooooooo!!!!!









This is where we all want to be today..


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

Me and Tory


----------



## donaken (Nov 25, 2010)

*Road Trip


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

*Puppy pics for Friday*

Two boys left. They are waitin for their new masters to come and pick them up!
There are three pics of each pup.


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

Some of ya'll have asked about Joey.. well here's the most recent pic of him just happens to be of all of us as well.


----------



## huntnetime (Jul 23, 2004)

Before...and After photos...


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

^^ Yikes. The first pic reminds me of a bad bird's nest out on the third bar


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Yesterdays solar eclipse. This was a double exposure to get scene in one and eclipse in other and combined.


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

Couple sunset shots from our Manzanillo trip in August, so ready to go back.
Jack my wife caught at the mouth of Cedar Bayou this past weekend, pretty good fight on a 6'6" trout rod


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

This is the office and conference room of our Chief Financial Officer, with revenues approaching nearly $400,000,000 you would think that he would keep things a bit more tidy but remarkably he knows EXACTLY where everything is! I give him a hard time every time I visit his office!


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

Some from last weekend at the deer lease with all my babies


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

A few more...


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

More pictures from our Anniversary Trip

Meteora,Greece.Thessaloniki,Constanta,Romania.


----------



## Joejoe070 (May 9, 2013)

Recent game cam pics of a nice brazos county buck at my dads we haven't had one like this in along time. My girlfriend gots first dibs on him. i hope she get him next weekend!!!





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

James IV fixin' to follow in his cousin, Adam's, footsteps....

Second pix is Adam and his Mom at his Firefighter's graduation..


----------



## rsparker67 (Mar 30, 2008)

My boys have been at College Station 4 years now and they finally take a pic together. Oldest on the left graduates this December with Mechanical Engineering degree and the other has another year to go to graduate with a Nuclear Engineering Degree! I'm a little proud of both to say the least.


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

Been spending a few hours every morning trying to fill the freezer before the 2 limit a day starts.
































































2 at a time


----------



## coastman (Apr 18, 2013)

My son and an old Oliver


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

*Chuck isn't all that tough. *

My daughters is a member of young republicains and Mr. Norris showed up with Abbot to kick off early voting.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Did you go a few rounds with him Walker? Were you able to take him?



Good picture!

TH


----------



## Lyssy (Sep 8, 2010)

Won first place ribs and overall champion at bayou fest this past weekend.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

First run


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

*Red Lab Puppies*

One more week till these little fellas start going to their homes. I've been house training the lot of them with pretty good success.


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

yup, if you could go ahead and send me a liver nose red female that'd be great, thanks!

awesome pups


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Jeff SATX said:


> yup, if you could go ahead and send me a liver nose red female that'd be great, thanks!
> 
> awesome pups


X2


----------



## RRbohemian (Dec 20, 2009)

Nwilkins said:


> X2


^^^ this!


----------



## a couple more (Mar 19, 2009)

CaptDocHoliday said:


> One more week till these little fellas start going to their homes. I've been house training the lot of them with pretty good success.


 Cute pups. Supergirl, however, does not look impressed with the situation.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

New attack dog and a few from the water.


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Trouthunter said:


> Did you go a few rounds with him Walker? Were you able to take him?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No body takes Chuck.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

cubera said:


> No body takes Chuck.


He is about the size of a trunk monkey... :biggrin: Heck of a nice guy! Met him at the place he had in Alvin some years back.


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

Been a busy year for Whiskey Girl Cookers. Just finished up our last cook-off of the year at the Bayou Fest . . . well, maybe my last cook of the year. It's just what I do . . . Yaga's Seafood Cook-off - American Royal in Kansas City, and a couple of 1st place entries . . .


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

*Vegas Trip*

Flew back from Vegas late p.m. yesterday.

Awesome vacation trip for me and the wife, had tons of fun and saw 2 great shows.

We saw Chris Angel Believe @ the Luxor where we were staying on Tuesday night, incredible magician.

On Wednesday walked the strip, gambling @ various casinos; was up for a while but you know how that goes... That night we saw Cirque De Soleil Mystere, wow what a show.

Good times!!!


----------



## Rickxt23 (May 2, 2013)

CoCo Bear!!!


----------



## Rickxt23 (May 2, 2013)

GoCowboys!!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

One of my labradors, Grizz, today after surgery to remove a Mast Cell cancer tumor on Tuesday. Looks bad, but he seems to be getting over it nicely.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Haute Pursuit said:


> One of my labradors, Grizz, today after surgery to remove a Mast Cell cancer tumor on Tuesday. Looks bad, but he seems to be getting over it nicely.


Hope your buddy does well & has a speedy recovery.


----------



## willt (Jan 3, 2009)

*Friday!*

Work is slow so I have been working on a jon boat I bought here on 2 cool. Welded some decking between the front seats and replaced all the wood with aluminum. Can't wait to get it out on the water.


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Prayers for Grizz HP. They carved him up pretty good. Tough dog.

Those are some nice looking viddles WG. You definitely are a Pro BBQ'r. Very Nice!


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

*Choke Canyon bucks*

Found a few good bucks out and about at Choke this morning.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Just a few water pics









































Sent from my phone.


----------



## apbubba (Jul 25, 2007)

:walkingsm


CaptDocHoliday said:


> One more week till these little fellas start going to their homes. I've been house training the lot of them with pretty good success.


 Hey woman where is my new boot at?

What I see here is a lot of stuff chewed to into a whole lot of little parts.
good looking pups!


----------



## Dolphingirl (Apr 5, 2006)

Few pics from this years hunts... Taylor with her first crossbow kill ever... Great cull buck and a few bucks from my brothers south texas lease!!


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

Building hog traps in mesh nike shoes aren't the best in footwear selection......my foots on fire but my hood has protected my beard. Cheers....


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Late to the party this time.

My daughter buying her own oreos



My kids ready to race at pole position



My son ready to go



This is what 50 pounds of racin' fury looks like


----------



## KarrMar (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm a day late. Taken this morning.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Saturday Eats*

With this gorgeous weather I'm late too, but Im sure everyone ate..lol

Fresh Redfeech n Red Snappa Courtbullion - smothered is a Creole sauce made with redfeech stock

Easy Stuffed Flounda. Stuffed with Shrimp n Crab and Yum. Sided with Ginger Carrot n Yellow Squash. Pureed like a Potato

New Style Cheeken Parm. Simple Homemade garlic basil sauce sided with a lemon red wine vinegar dressing

Simple Rosemary Garlic Pork Sirloin with Green Bean Casserole

Polish Cajun Meatloaf wide a side a Rainbow Carrot Fries..

There is a spiced up sauce for the meat that gets made up and is blended in

** No Ketchup Needed **

Bay Shore Speckled Trout Feech Cakes topped with a JalapeÃ±o Horseradish sauce sided with Crawfeech pasta.

:dance:


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

mstrelectricman said:


> Two boys left. They are waitin for their new masters to come and pick them up!
> There are three pics of each pup.


We got the last sister in the litter for my in-laws. She is very smart, alert, and healthy with a mischievous streak. Very cool little dog. Someone needs to give her two brothers a loving home.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Thanks mstrelectricman.

Here is the sweet puppy we got from you.


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

A few from last nights benefit for Jesse,,, he has touched the heart of many !!!


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

I realize this is Tuesday, but we caught these fish on Friday!


----------

